# Canon USA shop direct and canon loyalty program help



## kennephoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Does anyone know if you pay taxes and shipping from canon shop direct? I live in Minnesota. Another question is how do I qualify for canon loyalty program or take advantage of it? Ive never really used the canon USA site much and I'm pretty lost on the page. Thank you!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 12, 2012)

Canon must charge State taxes by law. Even if they did not, you must pay them by law.
The Canon CLP program is done by phone only. Have the serial number of your old Broken film SLR or powershot. I usually get free shipping. Sign up for a account online first, and I think they give free shipping to account holders. The way they show it on the receipt is confusing, since they charge for it but include it in the discount.

Google Canon CLP, there are many entries with the phone number, or call technical support and ask for it.


----------



## kennephoto (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

